# It's a jar life, DIY cookie mix



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We went to the Long Beach pet expo today. It was ok, too chaotic with a lot of dog pee everywhere (jeez owners, clean it up!!) but there were some good vendors. 

I especially liked 'It's a Jar Life'. It's essentially ingredients in a jar to make your own dog treats. You add eggs and butter and put it in the microwave. I realize you can just buy all those ingredients yourself and make your own treats but that's just more work than I'd ever do. This seems simple!!

Here's a website for the one we bought if you're interested-
http://www.itsajarlife.com/kiss-miss-doggie-biscuits-chicken.html

Anyone tried this? Gustave tried samples and seemed to like it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aasthe - it reminds me of the jars they make for people with choc chip cookies. Happy to hear Gustave liked he samples. :chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Did Gustave Have Fun? He forgot to pick Yogi Up In Pa.*
*Ill Check Out that website-Thank You. Nickee**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aasthe - it reminds me of the jars they make for people with choc chip cookies. Happy to hear Gustave liked he samples. :chili:


There are similar things for people cookies?!! You might have changed my husband's life. He would love for me to 'bake' but it's just so much work!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Did Gustave Have Fun? He forgot to pick Yogi Up In Pa.*
> *Ill Check Out that website-Thank You. Nickee**


Yes, next time I'll ask him to remember!

I think he had fun. We had a busy morning too, so he was kinda tired. But he loved all the treat sampling.


----------

